# Camera Land Has Received - The Last Week in January



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

*Camera Land Has Received....Last Week of January 2014*

We have been getting in some very nice shipments of new and demo goods so I thought I would attempt to do a weekly post (key word here is attempt) to keep you updated.
If there is something you are looking for and cannot find please let me or Neil know and we can keep an eye out for you.
*Here is the latest update of what has arrived:*









*Leica:*

Leica Ultravid 8x20 Colorline Compact Binocular and the Leica Ultravid 10x25 Colorline Compact Binocular
The Leica Ultravid 8 x 20 and Leica Ultravid 10 x 25 compact binoculars are now available as Leica Ultravid Colorline models with leather trim in a variety of attractive colours. You can choose from a range of six leather trim options.... Apple green, Aztec beige, Capri blue, Lemon yellow, Pigeon blue and Cherry pink. Elegantly styled and handy, and with superior optical performance, these compact binoculars of the Leica Ultravid Colorline collection are ideal accessories for all viewing opportunities when out and about. Their maximized suppression of light reflections, the trademark of all Leica products, makes both pairs of binoculars particularly valuable when viewing under unfavourable lighting conditions & in the twilight hours.

Leica Geovid HD-B 10x42 Rangefinder Binocular

Leica Rangefinders - CRF-1000R, #40535 & CRF-1600B, #40534









* Swarovski:*

Swarovski Z5 Series 3.5-18x44 Riflescopes:
#59767 - BRX
#59761 - Plex

Swarovski ATS-80 HD Spotting Scope #49614

Swarovski Modular Objective 95mm #49995









* Minox:*

We are excited to report that the newest addition to the Minox Riflescope line-up has started to arrive:

Minox ZA 5 HD 1.2-6x24 with 30mm Tube
#66400 - Plex
#66404 - German #4

Minox ZA 5 HD 2-10x40 with 1" Tube #66410 Plex

Minox ZA 5 HD 3-15x42 SF with 1" Tube
#66430 - Plex
#66431 - BDC 600
#66434 - German #4

We received more of the very popular Minox ZV3 3-9x40 Riflescope in both Plex and BDC

Minox ZEi 2-10x50 Illuminated Riflescope with German #4 Reticle #66564

Minox ZEi 3-15x56 Illuminated Riflescope with German #4 Reticle #66574









*Vortex:*

Vortex Precision Matched 35mm Medium Riflescope Rings #PMR-35-95

Vortex StrikeFire Red Dot VMX-3T Magnifier #VMX-3T

Vortex Razor HD 5-20x50 EBR-2B MRAD Riflescope #5551B

More of all 3 versions of the Vortex PST 1-4x24 Riflescopes For that matter as of this moment all Vortex PST models are in stock so please see our Vortex page for any and all PST's.

Vortex Viper 3-9x40 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Viper HS 4-16x50 BDC Riflescope

Vortex Viper HD 8x32 HD Binoculars

Vortex Razor HD 10x42 Binoculars









* Leupold:*

We have arranged a fantastic opportunity with Leupold for their Leupold BX-4 Mckinley HD 8x42 Binocular #117789 which we are reducing to *only $449.99* from $599.99









*Zeiss:*

Zeiss Conquest Rimfire 3-9x40 Riflescope with Z-Plex Reticle

Zeiss Conquest 3-12x56 Riflescope with #8 Reticle

Zeiss Conquest 6.5-20x50 AO Riflescope with Z-Plex #20 reticle









*Meopta:*

We received some more of their MeoPro 6x42 Riflescopes in #1, #4 and Plex reticles

As SHOT Show is now behind us & we have redone our in store showcases for 2014 our Demo pages are filled with opportunities. The pages are is set up by brand so please see:
Leica
Meopta
Minox
Nikon
Pentax
Swarovski
Vortex
Zeiss
&
Zen-Ray
More demo product is arriving all the time so please check back if what you're looking for is not here or just call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128.

As we receive deliveries we will do our best to get this information to you.
Thanks for all your support.


----------

